# Tip portion of app lagging?



## Daniel Schoo (Jun 4, 2018)

Most days I get $20 - $30 in tips in about 8-10 hours. The occasionally I will get zero tips all day. Seems like that portion of the app must lag or not function properly sometimes. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The confirmation email a passenger receives after a ride (on Lyft anyway) allows people to add a tip.

So... yeah it can show up later.


----------

